# wanting to do some mods to my 650 v2



## bamaboy334 (Jul 7, 2013)

i have a 2006 arctic cat 650 v2 and im wanting to do some mod and make it stand out. it is snorkled and has relocated radiator. i recently put a 2 inch lift on it but it only has 27 inch mudlites. im thinkin of puttin 29.5 ols on it. i want to put some kinda loud exhaust, a fuel programmer and a clutch kit to make it the best it can be in the mud. someone give me some suggestions. im kinda new to doing mods.


----------



## skeeter_nash84 (Oct 19, 2011)

I've got a K&N air filter for it if you want it? Sell it to you cheap.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Talk to some of the Kawi guys about that motor and its clutching, its the same motor that's in a 650 brute.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

They are largely over-geared for mud. You can swap to the 4.0 diff gears, but they are the weakest of the ac gearsets. You can also do the teryx bevel gear swap; as greenkitty noted it is the kawi 650 motor/trans/belt system. 

The only one I've seen post much about the V2's is J_Fred over on highlifter, he has the 4.0 diff gears & teryx bevel gears along with clutch mods to really handle 29.5 laws very well in thick mud.


The kawi belt system leaves a lot to be desired in thick mud with the brute 4.37 differential gearing. As-produced from AC the V2's have 3.6 diff gearing, thus they're even worse.


----------

